# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ищу Кришнананду Прабху и Луизу!

## MartaK

Ищу Кришнананду Прабху и Луизу!

----------


## Сундаралал дас

Московский Кришнананда пр. живет в Юрловском ашраме

----------


## MartaK

> Московский Кришнананда пр. живет в Юрловском ашраме


Очень благодарна за ответ.А это где,в Московской области?Кришнананда,который занимался бухгалтерией в Московском Храме.А телефон не знаете ашрама или Кришнананды?Большое спасибо

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Московский Кришнананда пр. живет в Юрловском ашраме


Здесь речь идет про другого Кришнананду - ученика Ниранджаны Свами. Он был бухгалтером на Беговой, а потом женился на Луизе.

А вы говорите про Випина Пурандару, который получил потом реинициацию у Шиварама Свами и новое имя - Кришнананда.

----------


## MartaK

Очень благодарна за ответ.А это где,в Московской области?Кришнананда,который занимался бухгалтерией в Московском Храме.А телефон не знаете ашрама или Кришнананды?Большое спасибо

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Очень благодарна за ответ.А это где,в Московской области?Кришнананда,который занимался бухгалтерией в Московском Храме.А телефон не знаете ашрама или Кришнананды?Большое спасибо


Это не тот Кришнананда, которого вы ищите. В ашраме живет другой Кришнананда.

А Кришнананду (ученика Ниранджаны Свами) уже давно не видно в Москве.

----------


## Сундаралал дас

да, да..  Харе Кришна

----------


## MartaK

> Здесь речь идет про другого Кришнананду - ученика Ниранджаны Свами. Он был бухгалтером на Беговой, а потом женился на Луизе.
> 
> А вы говорите про Випина Пурандару, который получил потом реинициацию у Шиварама Свами и новое имя - Кришнананда.


Харе Кришна!Вы пишите именно о том Кришнананде,которого я ищу.Больше 8 лет назад он мне говорил,что они собираются уехать в Великобританию.Очень хочу разыскать их.

----------


## MartaK

До сих пор не нашла,но продолжаю искать...

----------


## MartaK

если что-либо известно, пожалуйста напишите

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> До сих пор не нашла,но продолжаю искать...


Марта, попробуйте разместить объявление среди преданных на фейсбук, там живее найдутся.

----------


## MartaK

> Марта, попробуйте разместить объявление среди преданных на фейсбук, там живее найдутся.


Спасибо вам.Как разместить?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На фейсбук на Вашей страничке разместите объявление и попросите разных  преданных отметить его как понравившееся. Тогда его увидят преданные из разных стран. Начните со слов: "Разыскиваю преданных!" В идеале разместите их фотографию.

----------


## MartaK

Дорогие преданные!Сделайте пожалуйста перепост моего обьявления "Разыскиваю преданных" https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005627411368
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я бы тоже с удовольствием с ними встретился после стольких лет... Найдете, дайте знать. Под духовным именем меня они не знают.

----------


## MartaK

Хорошо

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Больше 8 лет назад он мне говорил,что они собираются уехать в Великобританию.Очень хочу разыскать их.


В Лондоне сейчас живёт один преданный, Ракшана прабху, попробуйте его попросить: https://www.facebook.com/rakshana.das

----------

